# Can't use HDMI video port

## bandreabis

I came here because I can't use HDMI video port on my notebook.

I can't understand how to enable it.

Split from Enable HDMI Support which is a different problem. -- NeddySeagoon

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bandreabis,

A few things.   First, the power on sequence is important for HDMI.

The HDMI display must be powered on before the PC, or the display may not be detected.

Your notebook probably has a Fn key sequence to switch between the internal display, the external display and both.

Its a feature of the notebooke, not Gentoo and varies from notebook to notebook.

Having got the power up sequence correct, can you switch displays?

If not, what is the make and model of your notebook?

We will need to read the user manual.

Put the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file onto a pastebin site.

Put the dmesg output onto a pastebin site.  Neither will fit into a post.

----------

## bandreabis

Gosh! I did not think about it! Sorry. By evening I'm gonna test it.

Many thanks.

But a question arises:

Is it normal I even can't see the external monitor in system settings screen section?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bandreabis,

Yes.  It needs to be detected first.

----------

## bandreabis

Sorry. I remember that I connected the HDMI TV and restarted notebook, but the same it did not show up.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bandreabis,

The next step is to post the information I asked for then.

----------

## bandreabis

Yes, sure.

As soon as I grab it.

----------

## Jaglover

With my hardware I can start up the PC first and then power on the TV set connected to the HDMI, after running xrandr --auto the HDMI starts working, with audio and everything.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Jaglover,

Many but not all, work that way. 

Lets get the easy boundary cases out of the way first.

----------

## bandreabis

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> bandreabis,
> 
> A few things.   First, the power on sequence is important for HDMI.
> 
> The HDMI display must be powered on before the PC, or the display may not be detected.
> ...

 

My notebook: HP 15-bc014nl

Xorg.log http://pastebin.com/raw/0GDGfmxF

tra cui: 

[     6.619] (II) intel(0): Output HDMI1 has no monitor section

[     6.619] (II) intel(0): Enabled output HDMI1

[     6.696] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH HDMI (/dev/input/event11)

e dmesg http://pastebin.com/raw/gv4LZL63

EDIT: kernel is 4.4.26 as last stable kernel breaks wifi

----------

## bandreabis

SorryNeddySeagoon, have you had time to have a look?

----------

## Jaglover

xrandr utility shows you whether X can see your display or not.

----------

## bandreabis

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> xrandr utility shows you whether X can see your display or not.

 

Here the output

```
xrandr 

Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 32767 x 32767

eDP1 connected primary 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 340mm x 190mm

   1920x1080     60.02*+  40.03  

HDMI1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

VIRTUAL1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
```

----------

## bandreabis

I have the doubt it is a hardware issue.

I did not test in with windows and now I have not a dual boot

----------

## bandreabis

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> With my hardware I can start up the PC first and then power on the TV set connected to the HDMI, after running xrandr --auto the HDMI starts working, with audio and everything.

 

Which PC do you have? Notebook?

Could you post anything you think it may be relevant?

Kernel config, video hardware...

Many thanks.

----------

## Jaglover

I have Intel Skylake gen desktop, using integrated graphics, which work extremely well for my purpose.

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 530 [8086:1912] (rev 06)

        Subsystem: ASRock Incorporation HD Graphics 530 [1849:1912]

        Kernel driver in use: i915

```

Not sure how my kernel config can help you, but here it is: https://paste.pound-python.org/show/0KDlAx5V8UIOfhi7XJ2Y/

----------

## bandreabis

I have your card/proc.

Thank you

----------

